# Repetition of the verb: e.g. спрашивать не спрашиваю



## Mike06

Привет всем!

Недавно я сдавал экзамен по переводу с русского языка на английский, но у меня были трудности с этой конструкцией в наследующих предложениях:

- Только вот спрашивать не спрашиваю.
- И я это знал, чувствовал, только вот предупреждать не предупреждал.

Кто-то может объяснить, что это повторение глагола значит?

Это текст из рассказа Юрия Домбровского "Только одна смерть".

Спасибо!

Майк


----------



## Maroseika

Такое повторение выражает усиление высказывания, как, например, в поговорке: "Знать не знаю, ведать не ведаю" - совсем не знаю, совсем не ведаю.
У Домбровского повторение акцентирует внимание на данном действии.


----------



## Sobakus

Такое повторение служит для усиления:

- Только вот спрашивать не спрашиваю. - It's just that I don't ask (am not asking).
- И я это знал, чувствовал, только вот предупреждать не предупреждал. - ... the one thing I didn't do was warn about it.

p.s.: наследующий следующий


----------



## qu'est-ce que c'est

Literally: *as for asking, I didn't* (but as for other actions to the same end, I did them).
— Он у вас денег не просил?
— Просить не просил, но как-то странно поглядывал.
(то есть он их не просил, но вроде бы обдумывал такую возможность).


----------



## qu'est-ce que c'est

Maroseika said:


> например, в поговорке: "Знать не знаю, ведать не ведаю" - совсем не знаю, совсем не ведаю.


По-моему, в поговорке другой случай, даже интонация другая. Приложите чувство от этой поговорки к любому из примеров (скажем, ко второму, к длинному), и смысл противоречия, переданный и Собакусом в его переводах, разрушится: я знал, чувствовал; не предупреждал об этом не просто так, а в в высшей степени. Абсурд получается, чувствуете? В Киеве дядька, а в Туле самовар. А в отношении поговорки — наоборот, оно вполне разумно: в высшей степени не знал и в высшей степени не ведал, то есть даже крохи не было знания и даже крохи не было ведения, если уж говорить об этих крохах. As for knowing, I did not, as for witting, I did not.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Let's hope you weren't asked to translate these standalone sentences out of context, because emotive language, as opposed to a simple declarative sentence devoid of emotion, always needs to be understood in its context. I agree with the good translations given already and #3 and #4.

With "только вот спрашивать не спрашиваю", I think there's a difference depending on whether the present tense, in the Russian context, means "now" ("You see, I'm not really *as*king, (as such)" - main sentence stress on *as*king), or "generally, repeatedly, as a rule" ("I don't *ask*", "I don't ask *ques*tions").

In your particular context (source: lib.ru) it's "Это было десять дней тому назад, и вот все эти дни я не могу найти себе покоя. Хожу и думаю, и иногда вспоминаю, что-то записываю. Только вот спрашивать не спрашиваю. Просто некого мне спрашивать."  So (depending on the tense you choose in English) "it's just that I *don't *ask *ques*tions", "what I *hav*en't been doing is *as*king *ques*tions."

With the example in the past tense, "и я это знал, чувствовал, только вот предупреждать не предупреждал", the context is "За стеной живет его молодая жена, но она давно уже жена другого. Еще через коридор, за другой стеной - тесть и теща. Но они говорят: "А мы ведь его сколько раз предупреждали", - и значит говорить мне с ними тоже не о чем. И я это знал, чувствовал, только вот предупреждать не предупреждал. Но от этого мне не легче, а много, много труднее."
Again, a good translation in #3: "... the one thing I *did*n't do was _*warn*_/_give a *war*ning"_, "what I *did*n't do was _*warn*_/_give a *war*ning", "_but if you're talking about giving a *war*ning (as such), well *no*, I *did*n't."

Here's the use in another context: (source: loveread.ws - 'Тайна зловещего сговора', Антон Иванов, Анна Устинова)
Ты, Толик, так это излагаешь, – фыркнула Маша, – будто уже сто раз людей предупреждал, что на них готовится покушение.
– Предупреждать не предупреждал, – откликнулся Толик. – Зато на мозги не жалуюсь. Ну, значит, слушайте дальше.
"No, I didn't give any *war*nings, as such", "No, I didn't actually *warn* them, in so many words."

As you can see, and as the previous posters explain, it stresses the action of the verb.


----------



## Rosett

Нижеследующее может звучать более-менее адекватно по-английски:
1. I could ask, but I won't.
2. I knew I should have warned (him...,) but I didn't.

Or:

1. I am not asking, and I haven't.
2. I hadn't warned, and I wasn't going to.


----------



## Sobakus

Читая комментарий *Enquiring Mind*а, я тут решил, что главное в этой грамматической конструкции даже не усиление, а противопоставление несовершения действия ожиданию/логичности его совершения (как и *qu'est-ce que c'est* подметил). Оно есть и в упомянутой *Maroseik*ой поговорке – "Знаю ли я, где ключи? И ведать не ведаю!", но в других примерах ещё более явно.


Enquiring Mind said:


> Here's the use in another context: (source: loveread.ws - 'Тайна зловещего сговора', Антон Иванов, Анна Устинова)
> Ты, Толик, так это излагаешь, – фыркнула Маша, – будто уже сто раз людей предупреждал, что на них готовится покушение.
> – Предупреждать не предупреждал, – откликнулся Толик. – Зато на мозги не жалуюсь. Ну, значит, слушайте дальше.


'Maybe I didn't warn them,' echoed Tolya. 'But at least I can't complain about not having a brain.'


----------



## igusarov

Такое сочетание глаголов является одним из видов "осложнённого глагольного сказуемого" (lit.: complicated verbal predicate). Такие предложения построены как обычно, но перед основным глаголом добавлен тот же глагол в неопределённой форме. Между инфинитивом и основным глаголом могут стоять другие части предложения, даже подлежащее.

1. Если такие сочетания используются вместе с союзами "а", "но", "да", "только" и другими, подразумевающими противопоставление, то они помогают создать акцент. Выделить, что именно противопоставляется (а возможно и усилить). В Ваших примерах автор перечисляет ряд действий: "хожу-думаю-записываю", которые он совершал, и противопоставляет им одно действие, которое он так и не совершил. При этом создаётся впечатление, что это выделенное действие одно такое особенное. Поэтому перевод "_the only thing_ I didn't do was X" представляется мне наиболее близким по духу.

"Я возьму, но потом не отдам." - простое предупреждение, без акцентов и усиления.
"*Взять *возьму. Но *отдать* потом не отдам." - подчеркнули контраст "взять - да, отдать - нет".
"Да *взять*-то я возьму. Но вот *отдать* потом не отдам." - добавили ещё усилительных частиц.

"*Съесть* не съем, а *попробовать* попробую" - подчеркнули контраст "съесть целиком - нет, съесть кусочек - да".
"I will not eat the whole of it, but I will surely taste it".

"В кафе было шумно. Толпились посетители, сновали официанты. *Поесть* я там так толком и не поел."
Просто акцент. Все члены предложения поместили между инфинитивом и основным глаголом. А смысл приблизительно то же самый, что и "Я там не поел полностью."

"Пришёл мастер чинить телевизор. *Разобрать* разобрал, а *починить* не починил."
"A maintenance guy dropped in to repair the TV. When it came to disassembling it to pieces - he did that alright, but when it came to making it work again - he failed at that."
Интересно, можно ли сказать по-английски так: "Taken it apart he had, but repaired it he hadn't."

2. Если контекст не подразумевает противопоставления, то такое сказуемое может выражать промежуточное состояние между "да" и "нет".

"*Спать* не спал, только зевал и постоянно прикладывался."
"It's not that I was sleeping. Not exactly sleeping, not as such. Just yawning and slipping down every minute."


----------



## Rosett

igusarov said:


> "Пришёл мастер чинить телевизор. *Разобрать* разобрал, а *починить* не починил."
> "A maintenance guy dropped in to repair the TV. When it came to disassembling it to pieces - he did that alright, but when it came to making it work again - he failed at that."
> Интересно, можно ли сказать по-английски так: "Taken it apart he had, but repaired it he hadn't."


Or, you may want to put it this way:
"He managed to take it apart, but was unable to fix."


----------



## Mike06

Спасибо за ответы! Вот моя новая попытка перевода:

"Хожу и думаю, и иногда вспоминаю, что-то записываю. Только вот спрашивать не спрашиваю. Просто некого мне спрашивать." - I walk about, thinking to myself and occasionally I'll remember something and make a note of it. It's just that I don't ask questions. There's just nobody for me to ask.

"И я это знал, чувствовал, только вот предупреждать не предупреждал." -And I knew it, I felt it, but I failed to warn him.


----------



## Rosett

Mike06 said:


> -And I knew it, I felt it, but I failed to warn him.


Not sure if "failed" conveys the appropriate meaning.


----------



## igusarov

Mike06 said:


> "И я это знал, чувствовал, только вот предупреждать не предупреждал." -And I knew it, I felt it, but I failed to warn him.


My impression is that he wasn't even trying. Hence you could hardly say that he "failed".


----------



## Sobakus

igusarov said:


> My impression is that he wasn't even trying.


В общем случае вы правы:

"... но предупреждать не предупреждал" ~ "I didn't (care to) warn him." (акцент на действии или на продолжительности)
"... но предупредить не предупредил" ~ "I failed to warn him." (акцент на результате)

Но в данном конкретном контексте говорящий испытывает чувство вины, о чём прямо сказано в тексте, и английское "failed" в этом случае – довольно близкий эквивалент.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> "failed" в этом случае – довольно близкий эквивалент.


It would be possible only if he had tried indeed.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> It would be possible only if he had tried indeed.


As a matter of fact, "to fail to do something" doesn't refer to a failed attempt (this is reserved for "to fail trying to do/at doing something"); instead, it only says that you didn't do something you wanted, should have or was expected to do. Whether there was an actual attempt is only clear from the context. Mixing the two up is quite a common mistake for non-natives.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> As a matter of fact, "to fail to do something" doesn't refer to a failed attempt (this is reserved for "to fail trying to do/at doing something"); instead, it only says that you didn't do something you wanted, should have or was expected to do. Whether there was an actual attempt is only clear from the context. Mixing the two up is quite a common mistake for non-natives.


In the given example, there is a clear difference in usage between "failed to warn" and "did not warn", as compared to the wider context in Russian. He is not pleading guilty, given the fact that the parents-in-law have already failed to warn, he is merely regretting that he would not be able to do better than they had done.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> he is merely regretting that he would not be able to do better than they had done.


And this is exactly what "failed to warn" expresses: regret. In Russian, the complex predicate is used to the same effect.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> And this is exactly what "failed to warn" expresses: regret. In Russian, the complex predicate is used to the same effect.


"Failed" means that a person accepts responsibility in the situation, which is not the case.
'Did not warn" means that the person deliberately did not take the action even though the consequences were clear.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> "Failed" means that a person accepts responsibility in the situation, which is not the case.


No, what it expresses in this case is regret. Regret necessarily involves feeling responsibility, but this is beside the point. Translating the expression in question with this word is perfectly fine as regret is what the character is feeling.

[...]
_Mod note: Let's be respectful._


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> No, what it expresses in this case is regret. Regret necessarily involves feeling responsibility, but this is beside the point. Translating the expression in question with this word is perfectly fine as regret is what the character is feeling.
> 
> I suggest you break your habit of arguing for the sake of argument. There's nothing shameful about being mistaken.


In the given case, regret comes from the accepted fact that even the former beau-parents (who had warned, indeed) were unsuccessful. As a result, he had nothing to discuss with them and cleared himself from the responsibility for not being involved ("предупреждать не предупреждал").

After all, "failed to" just doesn't sound right. Here's no legal context that could justify it.


----------



## Mike06

In this situation I would say that "failed to" does indeed imply the narrator's regret rather than implying that the narrator tried and failed to warn Zhenya (the man who has died). 

However, even for a native speaker I think there might be a possiblity for slight confusion in my translation. Perhaps something along the lines of "I knew it, I felt it, only I never warned him" would also work well. I know it doesn't say "никогда" in the original but I think it's possible for "never" to be used here as it makes the sentence more emphatic than "I knew it, I felt it, only I didn't warn him".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I agree that "never" would be a suitable (and shorter, and neater) translation here as an emphatic "not", and perhaps it might be worth pointing out that "never" doesn't carry stress in that phrase, "warned" does.

This emphatic negative "never" is often missed, people will look for a никогда where there isn't one in English. Never () mind! 

(Source: academic.ru) "_*never* разг. для усиления отрицания: he answered never a word он ни слова не ответил; never a one ни один never ни разу; never before никогда еще; well, I never see the like никогда ничего подобного не видел! never fear не беспокойтесь, будьте уверены; I'll do it, never fear не беспокойтесь, я это сделаю; never a one ни один never конечно, нет; не может быть; your were never such a fool as to lose your money! не может быть, чтобы тебя угораздило потерять деньги!" _


----------

